# how do you do?



## novice_81

Hi

When somebody asks you "How do you do?" do you always reply with the same phrase, i.e., "How do you do?"

Thank you


----------



## Saratoga

No, you can say something about yourself first.  For example,

*Oh, I'm fine.  Thanks for asking*

or

*Not too well today.  I seem to have a bit of a cold.*

It would be normally polite to also ask about the other person, but you don't have to use the exact same words.  So you could say

*And how about you?*

or something like that.


----------



## eric489

My English teacher taught me that replying "How do you do ?"  is of very formal speech category.
Use it if you were invited to the Queens birthday. Not in every day conversation, people may think you're too posh.


----------



## Brioche

novice_81 said:


> Hi
> 
> When somebody asks you "How do you do?" do you always reply with the same phrase, i.e., "How do you do?"
> 
> Thank you



If you follow traditional English etiquette, yes.

It's unlikely that the expression will be used in other than a formal situation.


----------



## Nunty

The formulaic question and answer I learned for formal situations from my American mother is:

_How do you do?
Very well thank you, and you?
_
In more casual situations, I reply as Saratoga describes.


----------



## novice_81

Thank you. Now it's clear.


----------



## Aardvark01

In a very formal setting, in high society, in the presence of royalty, one would properly respond in kind to "How do you do".

In informal speech it is enounced less clearly and rephrased:

How d'ya do?
How ya doin'?

This is when a flexible range of replies can be appropriate.
The most casual responses, like 'alright thanks' or 'fine. You?', whether your are in fact fine or not, are common when the greeting is meant purely *phatically*, that is, when it is an expression of acknowledgement only. This might be between people who don't know each other very well or in busy circumstances where time does not allow a literal response to the actual words in the phrase.

The slightly more developed responses, like 'fine, just a little tired', or 'Great. How are you?' are for when the relationship is developing/ongoing, when one knows an actual (*emphatic*) interst in how-you-are is being expressed.


----------



## yusitta

Hello, everybody!!! 

I have a question: what exactly the phrase "How do you do" mean? Does in mean "Hello" or "How are you" and what response does it need "I'm fine, thanks" (or smth like that) or "How do you do". At our schools they teach to use it as "How are you"
Which one is correct?


----------



## mplsray

yusitta said:


> Hello, everybody!!!
> 
> I have a question: what exactly the phrase "How do you do" mean? Does in mean "Hello" or "How are you" and what response does it need "I'm fine, thanks" (or smth like that) or "How do you do". At our schools they teach to use it as "How are you"
> Which one is correct?



"How do you do?" is a formula of greeting. It is answered with "How do you do?" Unlike "How are you?" the speaker is not expecting any such answer as "Fine, and you?"


----------



## yusitta

Thanks a LOT!!!


----------



## emilita

Oh, gee, I´ve read all the threads on this subject and talked to many native speakers (out of curiosity) and I can see that there is a lot of confusion surrounding the usage of ´´How do you do´´.
 I´ve  heard it in formal, business contexts as an alternative for ´´Nice to meet you´´. In this case, the reply is also ´´How do you do´´ and NOT ´´I´m fine, thanks´´. However, I have heard, in more informal contexts native speakers replying ´´fine, thank you´´, nevertheless, I don´t think this is correct English. 

In any case, I always say ´´nice/pleased/it´s a pleasure/ to meet you´´ to avoid confusion and if someone says to me (happened once in my life!!) ´How do you do´´ I reply the same: ´´How do you do´´ ´and I´d probably add: a pleasure to meet you.

I hope this helps.


----------



## bluegiraffe

I have never once in my life said "how do you do?" and don't think anyone has ever said it to me.  It wouldn't be said in an informal context unless the person was joking.  I think I would say it to the Queen, but that's it.


----------



## sound shift

Conventions change over time. I am not in the habit of saying "How do you do?" but if anyone says it to me and proffers a hand I respond "How do you do?" because that is what I was brought up to do. Younger people than me follow different conventions and have been exposed in their formative years to a lot more American English than I was.


----------



## sdgraham

bluegiraffe said:


> I have never once in my life said "how do you do?"



Nor have I, but it's interesting to note the American West folklore, films and cheap novels have reduced the expression to "howdy" or "howdy do."

Here, for example.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

The correct reply to "How do you do?" is "How do you do?" It is a meaningless greeting formula that I have only heard used at extremely formal functions.  Maybe it's not used these days even on such occasions. It may only be used on being first introduced and one time only. The only possible follow up is something like "I'm pleased to meet you", but if the person is higher rank or status to you, etiquette is to wait for them to make further remarks.

Hermione


----------



## MilkyBarKid

Etiquette:
"The usual formal greeting is a 'How do you do?' and a firm handshake, but with a lighter touch between men and women.
‘How do you do?’ is a greeting not a question and the correct response is to repeat ‘How do you do?' You say this when shaking hands with someone.
First person "How do you do?"
 Second person " How do you do?"


see also 
_Business Etiquette for Dummies_
(Available to read on the web.)
How to meet/introduce an important client, or great your new boss.

(for those career-minded).


----------



## emilita

Bluegiraffe, I´ve heard it in an informal context, not a lot, but still...especially in American movies/Tv shows.

For example, I´ve recently come across ´´how do you do´´ in an American movie ´´The Holiday´´, in which one of the characters says: -Hi, How do you do?

and the other answers:
I'm fine, thank you. How are you?

Anyway, according to what MilkyBarKid found on the net and from what I´ve observed,  it´s mainly used in business context,I don´t know whether it applies to British English, though.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> I don´t know whether it applies to British English, though.


  I do 
Hermione


----------



## JulianStuart

Me too!

emilita, I would have replied almost exactly as the Kid even if there were no internet* - it was drummed into me as a formal (ritual) greeting at an early age in the UK (where British English is frequently spoken!)


*Wait,,,,,,, I couldn't post this if there were no internet


----------



## panjandrum

I don't believe anyone has ever said "How do you do" to me.
I know, for sure, that I have never said it to anyone, either as a greeting or as a response to their "How do you do."

Perhaps this was once something important for students of English to learn.
I don't believe it is relevant, now.


----------



## MilkyBarKid

*panjandrum*: you speak from your experience, your circles of society.

Others, like me, have to deal with/relate to much the same, but also other strata of society, where I have to hold my own.

It is important for those in the forum to realize that there are different standards of social behaviour above and beyond blogs and pop reality shows where everyone is 'cool', or down at the pub and greengrocers.

In the business world (with CEOs, members of the Board of Directors, and important clients), when meeting executives of quangos and Government agencies; in academia (when meeting fellow professionals who are 'much more senior' to oneself), these things _matter_. No one objects to civility. Many do to presumption: "How's it hanging, mate."

Would one not need to know the etiquette for meeting Japanese businessmen?


----------



## panjandrum

I have never been addressed by a CEO with "How do you do?"
I have never addressed a CEO with "How do you do?"
I have never addressed a client with "How do you do?"
I have never adressed a selection panel with "How do you do?"
It is simply not part of my experience in social contexts or in business contexts at any level.

Just in case it's necessary to add this, I have never, ever, ever, said "How's it hanging, mate."  Not even to government ministers.


----------



## watercanyon

Well folks, I have lived all over the U.S. and traveled with the U.S. Navy, and I have used the phrase "How do you do?" when being introduced to people in formal and semi-formal situations.  The response would normally be "Fine, thanks, and how are you?"

We don't do much with royal situations here, but in business or formal social situations, such as weddings and funerals where you are meeting people's family members, it is not uncommon, especially when addressing senior business people or older family members.


----------



## Loob

I think that I've been greeted with (and responded with) "How do you do?" perhaps three times in my life - at cocktail parties, as I recall.

Those occasions apart, my experience is the same as panjandrum's:
_I have never been addressed by a CEO with "How do you do?"_
_I have never addressed a CEO with "How do you do?"_
_I have never addressed a client with "How do you do?"_
_I have never addressed a selection panel with "How do you do?"_
_I have never said "How's it hanging, mate" to a government minister._


----------



## MilkyBarKid

*watercanyon*:
Trust the Americans to find a way of dealing with British stuffiness.

Whilst in Britain we would reply in kind, the idea of responding, "Fine, thanks, and how are you?" by the 'more senior' person immediately relaxes the formality of the meeting!

I like it! And it preserves 'British graciousness'. Noblesse oblige.


----------



## Loob

MilkyBarKid said:


> Whilst in Britain we would reply in kind, the idea of responding, "Fine, thanks, and how are you?" by the 'more senior' person immediately relaxes the formality of the meeting!


MBK, what makes you think that watercanyon would have been the 'junior' member of the exchange?  Or are you just out to insult as many people as possible tonight?


----------



## JulianStuart

I think that this "How do you do?" greeting is a ritualised, formal set  piece.  

It _resembles_ the much more widely-used informal greeting "How are  you? or "How are you doing?" or even "How's it going?"  Those are used  outside the aforementioned ritual.  To someone who has never heard or  used this ritual, they will expect this somewhat odd phrasing to simply  be a quaint version of the other questions and treat it as a real  inquiry and will therefore feel they are expected to provide a response  rather than a repetition the ritual expects. One response I haven't heard for a long time, but which I think could  have been used on either side of the Atlantic, is "I'm pleased to make  your acquaintance"  - actually has the word "quaint" built in 

We're in the same sort of lost-its-original-meaning arena as "Good  morning" and "Goodbye" prompting a grumpy "What's so good about it,  then?" and a " 'bye" in response, respectively.  The originals were something like "I  wish you a good morning" and "God be with ye!"

"How do you do?" used to be a real inquiry but lost its inquisitiveness  and it seems to be rapidly disappearing.  I suspect the typical exchange when Japanese businessmen meet "I'm happy to meet you eye to eye, please do me the favour of being good to me!" has also lost some of its literal meaning and has also become a set piece.


----------



## Aardvark01

Loob said:


> I think that I've been greeted with (and responded with) "How do you do?" perhaps three times in my life - at cocktail parties, as I recall.._._


 I must admit I can't recall being addressed with this phrase clearly pronounced, but I have always heard and still hear it used all the time as a passing greeting on the street pronounced 'ow d'yadoo


----------



## Loob

Interesting, Aardie (long time no see - welcome back!)

What's the answer to 'ow d'yadoo?


----------



## Aardvark01

Loob said:


> Interesting, Aardie (long time no see - welcome back!)
> 
> What's the answer to 'ow d'yadoo?


Hi Loob,
usually one responds in kind with 'ow d'yadoo or 'adoo. 'Lroit (contraction of I'm *all right* thank you) is similar in terms of comaraderie while hi and hello are also appropriate but convey less familiarity between the speakers.

I think it is worth noting that the way in which such words or phrases are pronounced conveys one's sense of belonging to a particular region or social group. My examples are true of the West Midlands' working classes. I have heard 'ow d'yadoo /'adoo used by people from Yorkshire and Cheshire too but can't say whether they picked it up from us or if it's also rooted in their regions.


----------



## emilita

So,to sum it up, it would come down to the diffrence between American English and British English after all?  Thanks guys for a very interesting debate, wordreference forums never  cease to amaze me...


----------



## Loob

emilita said:


> So,to sum it up, it would come down to the diffrence between American English and British English after all?


It looks - on the evidence of this thread - a lot more complicated than that, emilita.


----------



## sound shift

Aardvark01 said:


> Hi Loob,
> usually one responds in kind with 'ow d'yadoo or 'adoo. 'Lroit (contraction of I'm *all right* thank you) is similar in terms of comaraderie while hi and hello are also appropriate but convey less familiarity between the speakers.
> 
> I think it is worth noting that the way in which such words or phrases are pronounced conveys one's sense of belonging to a particular region or social group. My examples are true of the West Midlands' working classes. I have heard 'ow d'yadoo /'adoo used by people from Yorkshire and Cheshire too but can't say whether they picked it up from us or if it's also rooted in their regions.


"Ow do!" is a working-class greeting around here too. Typically, the response is "Ow do!" or "Ey up!"


----------



## Aardvark01

airylotus said:


> I remember there is a song named "How do you do"


 That reminds me there is also a nursery rhyme/folk song (performed by Steeleye Span) called 'One Misty, Moisty Morning' with the chorus:
 “'How d'ye do and how d'ye do and how d'ye do again'.”

Far from being said in high society the expression is used in the song between a field worker and a dairy maid as a polite way of saying "I fancy you". An example of nineteenth century 'nudge-nudge, wink-wink' humour.


----------



## mplsray

Aardvark01 said:


> I must admit I can't recall being addressed with this phrase clearly pronounced, but I have always heard and still hear it used all the time as a passing greeting on the street pronounced 'ow d'yadoo



In American English, "Howdy!," derived from "How do ye?," is used in some dialects. It is not a question and so is never followed by a question mark. The expected response is "Howdy!"


----------



## JudeMama

It seems to me that this is both an example of the difference between American and British English and an example of how conventions change over time.

In the US, this greeting would probably only be used by someone of the generation that was young during the Second World War. 

In "polite company", a younger American would probably use, "Hello, nice to meet you."


----------



## watercanyon

JudeMama said:


> In the US, this greeting would probably only be used by someone of the generation that was young during the Second World War.


 
This is an interesting point! My parents were young during that time, and my Grandmother had also been a school teacher, so we were brought up to 'mind our manners' very strictly.  So my way of speaking was influenced greatly by that generation.

In addition, I actually learned to talk in England, where my father was stationed when I was age 2-6.  I still retain some of the English spellings of words such as colour and honour when I don't think about it.

I asked a younger friend, who does end up in formal settings often, and she said she would probably just say, "Hi, how are you?"  She says she does use the "How do you do?" when passing stangers on the street.


----------



## mcchu1984

What I have learnt in english class.
How do you do? is a greeting sentence which to be used when you are greeting with somebody you have never met him/her before (first time meeting with that person) we use How do you do? and the reply should be "How do you do?"
Also this is for formal greeting too, say if you are greeting with a person especially they are older than you it a formal function or meeting. You may say how do you do?

But nowaday I seldom heard of that and I seldom use this too...I will say "Nice to meet you" instead. This sounds more nature~


----------



## bluegiraffe

MilkyBarKid said:


> *panjandrum*: you speak from your experience, your circles of society.
> 
> Others, like me, have to deal with/relate to much the same, but also other strata of society, where I have to hold my own.
> 
> It is important for those in the forum to realize that there are different standards of social behaviour above and beyond blogs and pop reality shows where everyone is 'cool', or down at the pub and greengrocers.
> 
> In the business world (with CEOs, members of the Board of Directors, and important clients), when meeting executives of quangos and Government agencies; in academia (when meeting fellow professionals who are 'much more senior' to oneself), these things _matter_. No one objects to civility. Many do to presumption: "How's it hanging, mate."
> 
> Would one not need to know the etiquette for meeting Japanese businessmen?


 

I see.  So as I have never heard nor said "how do you do" in the real world, I have never met a CEO or any company directors.  Funny that, I just came out of a meeting with the CEO of our large, multi-national company and our greetings were "Hello, how are you?".  Odd that.  I also seem to remember meeting the mayor on a couple of occasions back when I worked for the council.  I'm certain we didn't greet each other with "how do you do".  

This doesn't, however, make me someone who hangs out only on blog forums or down the pub, it makes me someone who lives in the real world.


----------



## zaffy

JudeMama said:


> In the US, this greeting would probably only be used by someone of the generation that was young during the Second World War.





mplsray said:


> "How do you do?" is a formula of greeting. It is answered with "How do you do?" Unlike "How are you?" the speaker is not expecting any such answer as "Fine, and you?"





Hermione Golightly said:


> It may only be used on being first introduced and one time only.





MilkyBarKid said:


> First person "How do you do?"
> Second person " How do you do?"





watercanyon said:


> I have used the phrase "How do you do?" when being introduced to people in formal and semi-formal situations. The response would normally be "Fine, thanks, and how are you?"


This is all so interesting. Brits say they don't use it, perhaps while addressing the queen. Americans might use it in business contexts. Some say we reply "How do you do?" while others say "I'm fine, and you?". Some say it would be used by elderly people. And some say it can be used only once, when introducing someone.

And here we have two young American girls, not meeting for the first time, not replying with "How do you do?", and not meeting in a business scenario. And this is a lesson for non-native speakers to learn. Should that YT channel be shut down?


----------



## sound shift

zaffy said:


> And this is a lesson for non-native speakers to learn.


I don't think teaching materials should make a big thing of it. The conclusion to be drawn from this thread is that you are unlikely to come across the expression and don't need to use it - so it would not be a good use of your time to try to get to grips with it. And if native speakers don't agree on how and when to use it, it's not clear what this 'lesson' should be. Forget about it, if I were you.


----------



## suzi br

The example you found isn’t very representative of how real native speakers speak. Not brilliant teaching but not disastrous either.

I am sure anyone travelling abroad would quickly learn which of the various options we have for greetings are actually USED in the area they’re travelling.
Where I live we tend to rely on “Hello”.
Maybe followed by “How are you?”
Most people don’t give very detailed personal responses. “Great thanks, you?”  is a common response.

I’d fall about laughing if anyone said “how do you do?” to me. It’s outdated or pompous in most daily situations. 
Whatever is said, it’s superficial - just a few conventional turns before turning to the real business of a meeting !


----------



## suzi br

zaffy said:


> This is all so interesting. Brits say they don't use it, perhaps while addressing the queen. Americans might use it in business contexts. Some say we reply "How do you do?" while others say "I'm fine, and you?". Some say it would be used by elderly people. And some say it can be used only once, when introducing someone.



I just remembered something. 
This kind of start to a conversation is called “phatic communion” in linguistics: 
Phatic - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## zaffy

Out of curiosity, I was wondering why the tense choice plays such a big role here. After all, this is the same verb and in the present continuous tense it sounds fine for an everyday greeting (How are you doing?) while in the simple present tense it doesn't (How do you do?).

I'm asking because another example springs to my mind, that is, "look forward to". This time both tenses work, with the simple present sounding more formal:
_I look forward to going on holiday.
I'm looking forward to going on holiday. _

In other words this could work similarly, but it doesn't.
_How do you do? - _formal
_How are you doing? - _informal


----------



## suzi br

I don’t think there’s a difference associated with formality, but you could be on to something. 

In general  these are pretty “empty” phrases where the thing being communicated is a politeness, social exchange and mutual attention- not any other “facts”. So the exact grammar doesn’t need to be very precise either!


----------



## ewie

zaffy said:


> Should that YT channel be shut down?
> 
> View attachment 66144


If it's all like that, yes it should


----------



## zaffy

@kentix , @elroy , @Roxxxannne , @Packard , @Myridon , @RM1(SS) , @merquiades , @The Newt , @dojibear , @AlpheccaStars , @owlman5 , @ain'ttranslationfun? 

Do you or have you ever used "How do you do?" in AE?


----------



## zaffy

@suzi br , @ewie , @sound shift , @DonnyB , @lingobingo , @heypresto , @Uncle Jack , @Edinburgher , @velisarius 

If you were introduced to the queen, do you reckon you'd use "How do you do?" or would you still use a different greeting phrase?


----------



## sound shift

zaffy said:


> If you were introduced to the queen, do you reckon you'd use "How do you do?" or would you still use a different greeting phrase?


I suspect that one of the queen's minions would advise me what to say, but let's face it - the situation ain't isn't going to arise.


----------



## suzi br

Yes. You get *told* what to say, if you’re even allowed to say anything, in the unlikely event of being face to face with Her Maj.


----------



## DonnyB

Not sure how reliable it is, but according to this WikiHow guide, you're expected say "How do you do, Your Majesty".


----------



## Keith Bradford

How do you do = _Hello_.  It doesn't mean _How are you/How are you doing_.  It was the preferred alternative to _hello _until around the Second World War. 

If you were born before about 1955 you will have learnt this as a child, and you'll know that the correct response is _How do you do_.  It's rude to respond by talking about your health - who asked you?  Who cares?

If you're younger than that, you probably won't use it anyway, since it's now pretty rare compared with the other two options:

Google Books Ngram Viewer.


----------



## zaffy

Keith Bradford said:


> How do you do = _Hello_. It doesn't mean _How are you/How are you doing_.
> 
> the correct response is _How do you do_. It's rude to respond by talking about your health - who asked you? Who cares?


In other words, Americans who reply "I'm fine, and you?" simply aren't aware of the true meaning of "How do you do?", right?


----------



## Keith Bradford

zaffy said:


> ... Americans who reply "I'm fine, and you?" simply aren't aware of the true meaning ...



True?  What is truth?

They're not aware of the _traditional British_ meaning.


----------



## Andygc

zaffy said:


> If you were introduced to the queen, do you reckon you'd use "How do you do?"


Good God, no! I'd be astonished if somebody said "How do you do?" to the Queen. The protocol is that she asks the questions. And I was not told what to say. I said "Good afternoon, Your Majesty. May I introduce you to ...." and when we were running out of time "Ma'am, I'd like you to meet the people who get the patients to the surgeons." And she did, even though we went a couple of minutes over our allocated time. And I had two very happy and grateful corporals who had thought they were going to miss out on her speaking to them.


----------



## kentix

sound shift said:


> but let's face it - the situation ain't isn't going to arise.


I'm sure you're on her bucket list.



zaffy said:


> Do you or have you ever used "How do you do?" in AE?


Never that I can remember.


----------



## heypresto

Andygc said:


> Good God, no! I'd be astonished if somebody said "How do you do?" to the Queen. The protocol is that she asks the questions.



Off topic probably, but funny:

A conversation Tommy Cooper, a much-loved British comedian, famously had with Her Maj:

TC: “Do you mind if I ask you a personal question?”
HM: “No, but I might not be able to give you a full answer.”
TC: “Do you like football?”
HM: “Well, not really.”
TC: “Can I have your Cup Final tickets?”

Apparently she smiled.


----------



## Roxxxannne

zaffy said:


> @kentix , @elroy , @Roxxxannne , @Packard , @Myridon , @RM1(SS) , @merquiades , @The Newt , @dojibear , @AlpheccaStars , @owlman5 , @ain'ttranslationfun?
> 
> Do you or have you ever used "How do you do?" in AE?


I assume I have at some point in my life, but it's not my typical greeting.  Why do you ask?


----------



## zaffy

Roxxxannne said:


> I assume I have at some point in my life, but it's not my typical greeting. Why do you ask?


Just curious. It seems to be used by some Americans and I was wondering if you would.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

It's ridiculous having that girl using "How do you do?".


----------



## Roxxxannne

I agree.  I am quite sure that in the US no one of the age of those teens would say "How do you do?"  to a peer whom they are meeting for the first time, and that no one of any age would say it to any human being they had already met.


----------



## suzi br

Andygc said:


> Good God, no! I'd be astonished if somebody said "How do you do?" to the Queen. The protocol is that she asks the questions. *And I was not told what to say.* I said "Good afternoon, Your Majesty. May I introduce you to ...." and when we were running out of time "Ma'am, I'd like you to meet the people who get the patients to the surgeons." And she did, even though we went a couple of minutes over our allocated time. And I had two very happy and grateful corporals who had thought they were going to miss out on her speaking to them.


I am intrigued. It seems you knew “the protocol” was not to ask her questions and to call her ma’am. Were you not told that stuff?  I would not have known it.
People I know who’ve had time with the Queen were all given guidance. relevant to their experience. Anyway.
It’s not something I expect to have to do.


----------



## JulianStuart

heypresto said:


> Off topic probably, but funny:
> 
> A conversation Tommy Cooper, a much-loved British comedian, famously had with Her Maj:
> 
> TC: “Do you mind if I ask you a personal question?”
> HM: “No, but I might not be able to give you a full answer.”
> TC: “Do you like football?”
> HM: “Well, not really.”
> TC: “Can I have your Cup Final tickets?”
> 
> Apparently she smiled.


Thank you very much 
(Hard to capture TC's signature diction in writing!)


----------



## elroy

zaffy said:


> Do you or have you ever used "How do you do?" in AE?


Never.


----------



## Packard

In my experience, "How do you do?" is generally an empty question.  It is spit out automatically with no real interest in the response.  

To test my theory, the next time someone asks, "How do you do?" respond with a long detailed answer, especially if you are complaining about a root canal or colonoscopy.  It is rare that anyone is interested in the reply.  It is generally offered just to be polite.


----------



## kentix

You might be waiting a very long timbre to hear that question.


----------

